# Time frame to get visa



## delta5 (Feb 24, 2017)

I live in the United States. I intend to go to the Philippines and hopefully find someone that wants to come back to the United States with me on a visa for marriage. I totally fell in love with the mindset of most women from there. The fact they put their family and husband first. I just love a woman that is family oriented and comes from a simple a life. Not one that has been 'tainted' by 1st world 'problems' like the need to shop, spend 1,000 dollars a month on shopping, ect.

With me being physically in the Philippines, how long would it take for a Filipino woman to get her visa?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

delta5 said:


> I live in the United States. I intend to go to the Philippines and hopefully find someone that wants to come back to the United States with me on a visa for marriage. I totally fell in love with the mindset of most women from there. The fact they put their family and husband first. I just love a woman that is family oriented and comes from a simple a life. Not one that has been 'tainted' by 1st world 'problems' like the need to shop, spend 1,000 dollars a month on shopping, ect.
> 
> With me being physically in the Philippines, how long would it take for a Filipino woman to get her visa?


Hi delta5,
Have you ever been to the Philippines? I assume you have given your awareness of the Pinay mindset.
If you go "shopping for a bride" be very careful, especially with a promise of escaping a developing country. 
I'm not sure what the US Immigration laws are with regards to your question but I am sure many others will chime in with more astute advise than I could ever hope to offer.
Good luck with your wishes.

BTW we spend 5 to 7K a month and own our home, we live an average life, not sure the costs for living in the states, been 10 years since I was there and only as a tourist.

Slowly slowly.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Delta 5, Not gonna happen the way you have it thought out. I have been there and tried that kind of action in a defined timeframe, it will not work. You will come here, find her and then be denied a visa. You will then go back to the states and start her immigration process in the approved manner and it will take close to a year for her to get there with a Fiance Visa in hand. Then you have 90 days to get married or she will be deported.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Closed out but can't quit thinking so logged back in. You have some good thoughts about the Filipinas but with your mindset of just coming here and getting one, you are about to step into a minefield. There are plenty of good women here but tread cautiously as there are any number of not-so-good ones too who willing to take on a scamish breadearner. There should be quite a few more who will chime in with more cautions.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Delta 5, Not gonna happen the way you have it thought out. I have been there and tried that kind of action in a defined timeframe, it will not work. You will come here, find her and then be denied a visa. You will then go back to the states and start her immigration process in the approved manner and it will take close to a year for her to get there with a Fiance Visa in hand. Then you have 90 days to get married or she will be deported.
> 
> Fred


Petty difficult as Fred said but I will give you a quick run down on what we went through.

We are a gay couple so not recognised in PH or Australia.
We met 5 years or more ago when I was working there for 6 months, we got on very well, I went back to Oz for a 6 month stint with another company, over that time we talked daily by phone, Skype and FaceTime as well as the odd email. I returned to the Philippines and we leased a condo in Manila, started life there together, My partner worked and I lounged around, travelled and looked into what was involved in bringing Bengie to Oz legally,,,,,,,
What a mine field.
I had all the time in the world to do research which I did, the more I looked the harder and more complex the procedure appeared. Frustrated after a couple of months of my endeavours I gave up, We contacted a licensed migration agent (MARA) who was very to the point, a straight shooter. He guided us through the process to the enth degree, we did the ground work, sifting through Skype, text and emails,,,,,4,000 odd pages in our submission of acceptable conversations, proof of living together, photos with friends, police check, births, deaths and marriages, my divorce papers, my employment and financial capabilities, Stat dec's from friends that knew us both and could attest to our on going relationship, Bengie the same. A huge amount of documentation, to put the icing on the cake we registered our relationship with the Queensland Government in Australia, I have missed lots of things/doc's that you will find out about if you go down this path as I am sure the US has similar requirements.
Cut to the chase: We applied for a partnership/de facto visa, with that application we also submitted a tourist visa app, a month or so later the 12 month multiple entry visa was granted pending the outcome of the temporary residency visa, Bengie moved to Australia, every 90 days we went overseas for a holiday, Month 11 his temporary residency was granted, Bengie applied for work and has been working since the visa grant, 2 years later we did the follow up with loads of paperwork but not as much as the initial application, application successful and Bengie is now a permanent resident, love conquers all.

The whole process back then was frustrating and costly, about AU $ 5K, these days I am led to believe that the visa cost alone is about AU $ 6K and rising. 
Go to your governments website and research their requirements and cost, google is every bodies best friend, expat sites for feet on the ground.
Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## delta5 (Feb 24, 2017)

I spent 450 USD dollars to confirm everything with a lawyer. Typically 6 to 12 months IF everything is filed correctly and both persons make all deadlines, appointments, ect. I would love to live in the Phillippines for the amount of time it would take to build a real relationship; however, I have custody of my son and would not be able to relocate him. Every month I bring in just over or shy of 4,100 USD. (205,692.90 PHP) According to the lawyer I meet every requirement for bringing in someone on a K1 Visa. My only issue is the time needed to be physically invested in the other country.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

delta5 said:


> I live in the United States. I intend to go to the Philippines and hopefully find someone that wants to come back to the United States with me on a visa for marriage.


Oh, that won't be a problem. There's literally *millions* of girls here who will happily take you up on that. It is a dream for them to find a way to escape their situation here, especially those who are poor, simple and uneducated. There is no path upward for many of these girls, but you are one. The educated ones won't be interested unless they really get to know you over time or they have an agenda..


delta5 said:


> I totally fell in love with the mindset of most women from there. The fact they put their family and husband first. I just love a woman that is family oriented and comes from a simple a life. Not one that has been 'tainted' by 1st world 'problems' like the need to shop, spend 1,000 dollars a month on shopping, ect.


Great, but with many of these girls, you will not be first in line. Her family will be. The whole reason she will want to go with you is to have a better life for her family. At least if she is a good girl. Some will only be thinking of themselves. That can be scary. 

The fact that she comes from a simple life just makes the decision all that much easier for her. Real love and genuine caring may or may not be part of that decision. Those feelings take time to develop. And as soon as you bring her back to the US, her tastes may even suddenly change.. it happens a lot, because simple thinking is like a fairy tale. 


delta5 said:


> With me being physically in the Philippines, how long would it take for a Filipino woman to get her visa?


As others have stated, it is a 6-12 month process, but you really need to get to know the culture, the woman, what her family of origin is like.. before you make a commitment like that. Trust me when I say you will be overwhelmed by the femininity and beauty of these women, but do not think that they cannot be manipulative or less than forthright about their true intentions. I have seen a lot of craziness and experienced some of it myself.

Don't get me wrong.. I'm just trying to help. There are many wonderful, honest and genuine women here. But you have to be careful and take the right approach. It takes time.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Getting back on this, I'm surprised there have not been some posts. I would suggest you search some dating sites, some are specifically Asian and/or Philippino. You may look around some but will be required to pay a fee of some sort if you wish to correspond with any of the Ladies. Just be so careful as there are any number of them whose agenda is not genuine. It seems as if about half of the single young Ladies here have 1 or more children they are trying to support along with themselves so If you do find one you may have a readymade family. Some use this method to support their families here and some such as my Asawa's adoptive daughter have merely made some mistakes earlier in life and now are having to contend with raising a child on their own. They have finally learned some about life but had to attend the school of hard knocks to understand. There are just so many circumstances involved, as I mentioned earlier, you are stepping onto a minefield. You have already conferred with a Lawyer so you are aware of the legal quagmire you will be attempting to cross if & when you do find your prospective one. Good Luck with your search.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And I could suggest Fred that Walmart or the likes could supply many Pinays without the cost of an Airfare. delta5 what are you actually trying to achieve here? Marriage for the wrong reason? Sex for the expensive reasons? A custody battle? Ego? There are plenty of single Women in all countries, sounds a little to me like you are shopping, dreaming.
Your wishes are fraught with danger. As all expats see (I hope agree) you need to spend time, know the culture, the people. You either love it or hate it. Bringing a possession to your home country is like buying a car, eventually you get a new one.
I personally am interested to hear the real motives of your 2 posts.
Have you looked at mail order brides? I know I'm being a <removed> but reality strikes those who least expect it.
Am I going to be booted of this site as well? time will tell, just seeing it all without rose coloured glasses.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Delta5 Or meet an Asian lady in the the US, some of us have met and married our wives in the US, I did but she wanted to live in the Philippines. If I'm no mistaken Ohio is a huge spot for Philippine citizens so there must be bars, Asian grocery stores or Iglesia ni Cristo churches, wouldn't it be easier to meet a Philippine lady in Ohio? If that doesn't work for you how about Mexico, I came close to marrying a lady down south of the border and much closer.


----------



## delta5 (Feb 24, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> And I could suggest Fred that Walmart or the likes could supply many Pinays without the cost of an Airfare. delta5 what are you actually trying to achieve here? Marriage for the wrong reason? Sex for the expensive reasons? A custody battle? Ego? There are plenty of single Women in all countries, sounds a little to me like you are shopping, dreaming.
> Your wishes are fraught with danger. As all expats see (I hope agree) you need to spend time, know the culture, the people. You either love it or hate it. Bringing a possession to your home country is like buying a car, eventually you get a new one.
> I personally am interested to hear the real motives of your 2 posts.
> Have you looked at mail order brides? I know I'm being a <removed> but reality strikes those who least expect it.
> ...


No, I am honestly just tired of the typical mindset of women from the United States. I grew up in the country side. Far from any large city. I enjoy the simple life and only wish to find someone that does to. Finding an Asian lady would be a bonus.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Most of the Filipinas I have known over the years are very social creatures. Don't seem to be totally happy unless they are yakking with other Filipinas at some social function, church, or otherwise.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PhilAm Ohio Branch*



delta5 said:


> No, I am honestly just tired of the typical mindset of women from the United States. I grew up in the country side. Far from any large city. I enjoy the simple life and only wish to find someone that does to. Finding an Asian lady would be a bonus.


PhilAmOhio.com: Celebrating Filipino Heritage and Culture in Cleveland


----------

